# يارب تقبل تضرعنا  من اجل المظلومين



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2012)

نصلي وننحني امام الرب الاله
من اجل جميع المتألمين والمظلومين
من اجل جميع المأسوريين والمفقودين
من أجل جميع الجياع والعطاشى نصلي
من اجل جميع المرضى والمصابين... 
من اجل جميع الحزانى والمتعبين
من أجل جميع اليتامى والمتروكيين
من أجل جميع العجزة والمهماليين
من اجل جميع المطروديين والمشردين
من اجل الذين فقدوا احبائهم وأغلى الناس على قلوبهم
نصلي من اجل الذين لم يتعرفوا حتى الان الى الرب وعمل محبته
نصلى لكى يحل السلام ، فى كل قلب ، وفى كل مكان من العالم
امييييين


​


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نصلي من اجل الذين لم يتعرفوا حتى الان الى الرب وعمل محبته
نصلى لكى يحل السلام ، فى كل قلب ، وفى كل مكان من العالم


 آمين

رائعة ومعزية يا كلدانية..

فلتكن صلاة خير للجميع..


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> نصلي من اجل الذين لم يتعرفوا حتى الان الى الرب وعمل محبته
> نصلى لكى يحل السلام ، فى كل قلب ، وفى كل مكان من العالم
> 
> 
> ...


 اميين يارب
ميرررسي جدااا كليمو لمرورك وللتقييم الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للصلاه الرائعه الرب يباركك​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه الرب يباركك​​​​




ميررسي كتير لمرورك
ربنا يباركك  ​


----------

